

What Would Foursquare Look Like If It Had Been Designed By A Woman? - jsalinas
http://www.fastcompany.com/3008190/what-would-foursquare-look-if-it-had-been-designed-woman#3

======
eamonncarey
It was designed by a woman. Mari Sheibley was responsible for large chunks of
the deisgn - <http://www.marisheibley.com/>

